# One of the Greats...yet...



## ThinkerX (Feb 5, 2015)

As the article points out, this sort of 'dual career' used to be popular among the older set of Fantasy/SF writers.  

My Dad, the Pornographer

Offutt was one of the early fantasy/SF greats, and I remember a couple of the series written by his alter-egos, though I was also less than impressed with them.  Mostly, I remember him for his 'Shadowspawn' character in the 'Thieves World' series, one of the original shared worlds.  Saying was among the authors you wrote your first TW story for money and your second for revenge.  

The article also mentions a fair bit about Offutt's writing process, making this worth linking to on those grounds alone.


----------



## Feo Takahari (Feb 7, 2015)

Ouchie. I don't have children, but if I were to die and leave behind the porn I've written, I'd hope the next generation would be a _little_ less condescending about it. Even Extruded Book Product has an art to it.


----------



## 2WayParadox (Feb 7, 2015)

He doesn't sound condescending to me. I mean, look at the effort he went to to organize his father's stuff. If he was really condescending, he would'vve thrown the stuff out.


----------



## Steerpike (Feb 7, 2015)

I know another Sci-fi writer, one who has received more awards than just about anyone writing in the genre, who started by writing erotic fiction under pseudonym. Then he stopped when made enough to support himself by writing SF.


----------



## Penpilot (Feb 7, 2015)

Yeah, I didn't read it as condescending either. It seems like he gained a greater understanding of his father. I gleaned from the article that he appreciated everything his father's writing gave their family. I think there are many things one can take away from this article.


----------

